
Waymo unveils first operating US driverless taxi service - octosphere
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/12/05/waymo-unveils-first-operating-us-driverless-taxi-service/
======
oldgradstudent
The cars are, of course, not driverless. There will be a safety driver in the
foreseeable future.

